# Flaga USE - static-libs

## Xywa

Witam,

Zauważyłem że kilka programów do obróbki video oferuje flagę: static-libs : Build static libraries

Do czego ona jest potrzebna, czy warto ją włączyć?

----------

## Bastian82

Wydaje mi się, że dopóki programy, które Cię interesują będą się kompilować i chodzić to nie trzeba, ale jak coś się nie bedzie chciało to wtedy bym próbował z tą flagą

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli dany program budowany jest statycznie, to pewnie potrzebuje tez statycznie zlinkowanych libow do ktorych sam sie zlinkuje. Jest duza szansa, ze mozna by zrobic patcha by aplikacja nie budowala sie statycznie (co ma swoje wady jak i zalety).

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja cały czas mam static* i static-libs  w make.conf, i wszystko chodzi w stabilnie, i w miarę dobrze, dorobilem się jednak takiej listy wyjątków:

```
root  # grep -i static /etc/portage/package.use/disabled

net-analyzer/snort -static

dev-db/mariadb  -static

sys-block/partimage -static

net-misc/wget -static

sys-apps/lshw  -static

virtual/mysql  -static

net-misc/openvpn -static

net-misc/openssh -static

app-emulation/qemu-kvm -static

media-tv/me-tv -static

app-admin/testdisk -static

sys-apps/coreutils  -static

sys-apps/sysvinit  -static

sys-boot/grub -static

net-misc/iputils -static

sys-process/daemontools -static

sys-process/lsof -static

net-analyzer/snort -static

dev-libs/libaio -static-libs

sys-apps/module-init-tools -static

dev-db/myodbc -static
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

